# Husqvarna ST224 Speed Select Cable Not Working



## mdrago1026

Hi,

I was recently gifted a new ST224. I believe it was one of the ones pre-assembled at Lowe's, potentially on display. Everything seems to be in good working order except one thing: the speed select cable does nothing. Following it all the way to where it ends reveals it is not actually moving the cable at all. The first obvious solution would be to tighten it, but out of all of the cables on the machine, that is the ONLY cable without the adjuster on it. If you take a look at http://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/Images/husqvarna/husqvarna-manuals/ST224P-manual.pdf and go to page 18 figure 23, it is clear each cable has an adjuster. For whatever reason my speed select cable does not at all. I looked everywhere. 

As it stands right now I think it's stuck in gear 1. I can manually move the piece of metal the cable is connected to, but I have to take the cover off. Since this was gifted to me about a month ago I don't know what my return options are. Should I order a new cable? Should I try exchanging it at the store?

Thanks!


----------



## Paulie139

I guess I'd start at the Lowe's where it was originally purchased - they should have the model/serial number on file, I would think. They need to make it right for you.


----------



## jtclays

mdrago1026 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was recently gifted a new ST224. I believe it was one of the ones pre-assembled at Lowe's, potentially on display. Since this was gifted to me about a month ago I don't know what my return options are.
> Thanks!


Ser


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

If you know who purchased it and if they used their credit card they can find it in their system.

If they paid cash it may be hard. You would have to know the day they purchased it or have the sales slip.

Sounds like it may be a frozen cable. The box stores do not repair anything at the store. They contract out to a local repair shop. You may have to wait a while for that to happen. I you can get them to order a new cable and put it on your self , you may be able to get running faster.


----------



## tpenfield

I doubt Lowes (or any big box store) would know much, other than that you purchased a machine there. 

They probably don't track serial numbers. I have bought 2 snowblowers and various other yard equipment from big box stores and I don't recall them ever recording the serial number. 

You may have to search out local dealer service, if you cannot figure it out. I have a Husqvarna ST224 at my summer house and can take a look at the cabling along with a few pictures, in the next few days, if that will help?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I just re read your post and I missed that you want to exchange it. They wont exchange it for something that is easily fixable like a bad cable, spring, etc. They will want to have their local repair shop fix it. Now if a connecting rod blew threw the side of the engine, that would be different. It sound like your problem is not expensive to repair, although we don't really know what the issue it. It just sounds it.

Your best option is to see if they will order you the new part and put it on yourself. If you can take some pictures of it and are confident of the problem, see if they will do it. If you can't get that to work, you may have to leave it with them and wait about 2 weeks. I find their customer service to be pretty cooperative. I am sure this varies greatly by location.

If they want to see the machine and the part is cheap you may just want to bite the bullet and order it yourself . It removes that hassle of bringing the machine anywhere.

If you are not confident of what the problem is, you are sorta stuck leaving it with them to resolve. I am sure they will take care of it. You just will have to wait and hope you don't need the machine in the meantime.

I doubt them being able to track the serial number to who bought is going to be a deal breaker. If it is, they would have a record of that. If you have the sales slip they will not be able to argue with you. I bet you don't need it, unless it was a cash sale.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Zavie

mdrago1026 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was recently gifted a new ST224. I believe it was one of the ones pre-assembled at Lowe's, potentially on display. Everything seems to be in good working order except one thing: the speed select cable does nothing. Following it all the way to where it ends reveals it is not actually moving the cable at all. For whatever reason my speed select cable does not at all.
> 
> Thanks!


I would put the machine into the service position and take off the bottom cover. See what's happening inside. From your description of the problem I can't figure if you cannot move the speed lever at all or if you can move the lever and nothing happens. 
If the traction motion lever is miss adjusted and the rubber traction wheel inside the unit is not off of the friction wheel it will be difficult to move the speed cable\lever.


----------

